# Croakers!!!



## In the Mouth (Dec 13, 2007)

Starting the begginning of april i will be fishing the tide water area every weekend for croakers until they show up in numbers in md waters:fishing:. If there is anyone who would like to split the cost of Gas and ride down for a full day of fishing let me know. Leaving from Montgomery County


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

where do you fish >?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

croaker83 said:


> where do you fish >?


most likely james rvr, buckroe or gloucester


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

I have never understood what is so great about croakers, they fight well for there size but I don't think I would travel all that way for them. Someone please let me know, I have never eaten one so maybe that is what I am missing, I usually give the ones I catch away. I feel instead of traveling just stay home and catch perch, they are great eating.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

i think they taste good . alot of people like to eat em you should give em a try


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

last year my cousin caught a 22inch croaker. My biggest was 17 inches. I don't think I've ever caught a perch over 12 inches or so...and yes...Croakers hit hard!!

Taste is different for everybody, but imo they're good eating


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

They taste good but they are boney little buggers


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

My Personal favorite fish to eat, i will travel and hunt them suckers down where ever they are! to me there's nothing like a fresh hot croaker sandwhich!:beer: everyone's taste bud are different but thats just me!


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

I gone down there every year for the croakers too. When they hitting real good ain't nothing like it. Especially when they hittin so fast you can only use one rod!! As far as eating I'll take a croaker ova a perch anyday!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> My Personal favorite fish to eat, i will travel and hunt them suckers down where ever they are! to me there's nothing like a fresh hot croaker sandwhich!:beer: everyone's taste bud are different but thats just me!


We're gonna score some croaker this season my dude. Get the cast iron skillets ready!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

twcrawford said:


> last year my cousin caught a 22inch croaker. My biggest was 17 inches. I don't think I've ever caught a perch over 12 inches or so...and yes...Croakers hit hard!!
> 
> Taste is different for everybody, but imo they're good eating


 i avg atleast 1 to 3 croakers over 21in per 
year, but on the avg

i catch then at 11 to 13 in.
As for the WPs 10 - 12in.
This year im going to check out westmoreland state park where i heard croaker fishin is good!!!
Also goin to check out saxis pier & gloucester pier this yr.


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> i avg atleast 1 to 3 croakers over 21in per
> year, but on the avg
> 
> i catch then at 11 to 13 in.
> ...


April can't get here fast enough :fishing:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Croaker= bad a$$ bait!!!


----------



## Pinch (Oct 30, 2010)

*your tellin me*



twcrawford said:


> April can't get here fast enough :fishing:


Ive been waiting 348 days so far just to get back to April and get out of F'n afghanistan. This season i'm fishin hard. :beer:


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I love Croakers. My favorite saltwater panfish. Next would be Jumbo Spot. The White Perch. We went all the way to the IRO and had a GREAT day of croaker fishing. I only have one bag left. I'm down to go get some. Let me know!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

clearly the hardest fighting fish in the bay, but for me personally spot & WPs taste better !!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pinch said:


> Ive been waiting 348 days so far just to get back to April and get out of F'n afghanistan. This season i'm fishin hard. :beer:


You're almost home.. Hope to see you out there catchin fish soon

Tracker


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if you need a fishing license to fish the james river bridge.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

summerschool said:


> I have never understood what is so great about croakers, they fight well for there size but I don't think I would travel all that way for them. Someone please let me know, I have never eaten one so maybe that is what I am missing, I usually give the ones I catch away. I feel instead of traveling just stay home and catch perch, they are great eating.


Most of us will go wherever the fish are biting best. Does not really matter if they are croakers, spots, perch...last year was probably the best year I can rembember for catching white perch but to be honest it got boring after a while. If I am looking strickly at best eating then you will find me on headboat going after seabass.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Most of us will go wherever the fish are biting best. Does not really matter if they are croakers, spots, perch...last year was probably the best year I can rembember for catching white perch but to be honest it got boring after a while. If I am looking strickly at best eating then you will find me on headboat going after seabass.


I just fileted and fried my next to last bag of seabass from a MS trip. I have to put seabass as third in taste behind tog and ling......can't beat those thick flakes of white meat.....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> I just fileted and fried my next to last bag of seabass from a MS trip. I have to put seabass as third in taste behind tog and ling......can't beat those thick flakes of white meat.....


I catch a lot of tog but they are best for sashimi...I am not a sashimi fan. I catch them for my mom.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Never had sashimi. I've baked and fried my three favorites and that how I ranked em. Croakers I season and fry. They aren't as "sweet" as perch......
See how I shut down the Hi-jack.....lol


----------

